# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Urzeitliche Reptilien in Bangkok

## schiene

Immer mehr Riesen Warane werden im Lumpini-Park in Bangkok gesichtet.Wir haben vor 2 Jahren mal einen im Ancient City Park mitten auf der Straße gesehen.Er war leider ziemlich schnell wieder weg,so das ich kein Foto machen konnte.

http://www.rp-online.de/app/video/su...efun_500k.html

----------

Hatte mal einen in "meinem" Garten in Nakhon Si.
Musste sich durch die Gitterstäbe des Gartentors gequetscht haben.
So Kaliber 1,50 m.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Hatte mal einen in "meinem" Garten in Nakhon Si.
> Musste sich durch die Gitterstäbe des Gartentors gequetscht haben.
> So Kaliber 1,50 m.


Haste mal nachgesehen, nicht das er sie durchgebissen hatte...   ::

----------

> Haste mal nachgesehen, nicht das er sie durchgebissen hatte


20 mm Vollstahl schafft keiner.
Zumindest nicht durchbeissen.

----------

Im Video Clip wird behauptet, dass die Viecher ungefährlich seien.
Soweit ich weiß sind sie dies keineswegs. In ihrem Mund befindet sich ein
Bakterien-Cocktail, der bei einem Biss oft zum Tod des Opfers führt.

----------


## schiene

*Das Wiki meint dazu:*

"Forschungen (u. a. DNA-Analyse) der Universität Melbourne legten nahe, dass etliche Echsenarten, einschließlich des Komodowarans, Giftdrüsen besitzen oder zumindest genetische Anlagen hierfür haben, und die bisherige Klassifikation in Frage zu stellen sei: Eine neu postulierte Abstammungslinie Toxicofera („Giftträger“) innerhalb der Ordnung Squamata geht demnach auf einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren zurück, der vor 200 Millionen Jahren (Beginn des Jura) lebte und wohl bereits die Gene der Giftigkeit trug. Von diesem sollen die Schlangen (Serpentes), die Leguanartigen (Iguania) sowie die Schleichenartigen (Anguimorpha) mit den Waranen (Varanidae), Krustenechsen (Helodermatidae) und Schleichen (Anguidae) abstammen. [8]

Erweiterte Studien fanden mit Hilfe von 3D-Scans eines Echsenschädels in einem Magnetresonanztomographen spezielle Giftdrüsen in den Unterkiefern. Die Giftkanäle enden jedoch zwischen den Zähnen, während sie etwa bei Giftschlangen durch Giftzähne in die Beutetiere injiziert werden können. Aus einem lebenden Exemplar des Singapore Zoological Gardens konnte dasselbe Team der University of Melbourne eine Giftdrüse operativ entfernen und das Gift als Proteingemisch identifizieren, das bei Beutetieren die Blutgerinnung hemmt sowie Muskelstarre und Bewusstlosigkeit hervorruft. Schlangen und Krustenechsen besitzen ähnliche Gifte.[1] Dies erklärt Beobachtungen, nach denen manche Beutetiere nach einem Biss in eine Art Schockzustand fallen, in dem die Warane sie dann leichter töten können. Da Warane auch eine geringere Beißkraft als etwa Krokodile haben, erleichtert Gift den Waranen die Jagd besonders auf große Tiere. Aus anatomischen Vergleichen wird geschlossen, dass bereits die ausgestorbenen, noch deutlich größeren Verwandten des Komodowarans, Riesenwarane der Gattung Varanus Megalania priscus, die Fähigkeit von Bissen mit lähmender Giftwirkung hatten."

----------


## schiene

scheinbar sind die Warane im Lupini und der Umgebung vom Wesen her friedlicher und weniger angriffslustiger als ihre etwas größeren "Kollegen"die Komodo-Warane.

----------


## isaanfan

> scheinbar sind die Warane im Lupini und der Umgebung vom Wesen her friedlicher und weniger angriffslustiger als ihre etwas größeren "Kollegen"die Komodo-Warane.


Vor Allem sind es keine Menschenfreseer  :cool:   :cool:   .

isaanfan

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> scheinbar sind die Warane im Lupini und der Umgebung vom Wesen her friedlicher und weniger angriffslustiger als ihre etwas größeren "Kollegen"die Komodo-Warane.
> 
> 
> Vor Allem sind es keine Menschenfreseer    .
> 
> isaanfan


Sei vorsichtig mit solchen Behauptungen, wenn du mal in deren Naehe deinen Kadaver rumliegen laesst, schmeissen die ganz schnell sonstige Zurueckhaltungen* ueber Bord  ::   ::  

Spass beiseitees scheint um eine andere Art zu handeln. Die sich vor allem dadurch unterscheidet, 
 nicht diese Giftdruesen zu haben.
Siehe Bindenwaran:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bindenwaran
*Zitat:"In Regenwäldern oder auch in trockeneren Wäldern spielt Aas eine wesentlich größere Rolle."

Komodowaran:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komodowaran

----------


## Didi-K

> Vor Allem sind es keine Menschenfreseer    .


Umgekehrt scheinen die Thais sie auch nicht essen zu wollen, wo sonst dort doch alles Mögliche im Kochtopp endet   ::

----------


## schiene

ich vermute das die "Viecher"von der Parkleitung ausgesetzt wurden um mehr Leute anzulocken.
Kommt ja am Ende allen Verkaufsbuden/Restaurants/Imbissen zu gute!??

----------

Für seine Waran-Spieße wird Bangkok mal berühmt werden.

----------


## schiene

> Für seine Waran-Spieße wird Bangkok mal berühmt werden.


warum nicht,keine Ahnung ob so ein Waran geniesbar ist und wie er schmeckt.

----------

Knusprig muss er sein, schön scharf
und mit süß-saurer Sauce.

----------


## Didi-K

> Knusprig muss er sein, schön scharf
> und mit süß-saurer Sauce.


Was du nicht schon so alles probiert hast ...?    :cool:

----------

> keine Ahnung ob so ein Waran geniesbar ist



Isaanis fressen auch das.   ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> keine Ahnung ob so ein Waran geniesbar ist
> 
> 
> 
> Isaanis fressen auch das.


bin ja nur nen halber Isaani,aber probieren würd ich es auch

----------


## wein4tler

Faschierte Eidechsen habe ich in Sisaket schon zu essen bekommen. War  nicht schlecht.
Warane sind halt ein bißchen größer, aber faschieren kann man diese auch.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Also meinen ersten waran habe ich auf samui (also im sueden, herr pommel!) 1987 gegessen. Kann euch aber nimmer sagen wie der geschmeckt hat, weil der war mir (als neuankoemmling in thailand) zu scharf zubereitet, um etwas herausschmecken zu koennen.  ::  
Das gleiche gilt fuer Guerteltier !!   :: 


Also gefaehrlich sind die hiesigen warane nicht gerade. Wenn die gerade beim sonnen sind, so kann man schon recht nah drangehen. Erst wenn man schnellere bewegungen macht, ist die flucht (!) des reptils angesagt.

----------


## isaanfan

> Das gleiche gilt fuer Guerteltier !!


Glaube ich nicht, daß man auf dem "flachen Land" da, Gürteltiere ißt oder zu essen bekommt.

isaanfan

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von TeigerWutz
> 
> Das gleiche gilt fuer Guerteltier !!  
> 
> 
> Glaube ich nicht, daß man auf dem "flachen Land" da, Gürteltiere ißt oder zu essen bekommt.
> 
> isaanfan


Verboetenerweise werden diese Tiere in den Bergen/Dschungel Suedthailands gefangen/gejagt.
Da dem Verzehr besondere Wirkungen nachgesagt werden, sind diese Tiere insbesondere bei Chinesen sehr gefragt.
Beides , Chinesen und hohe Berge gibt es im Sueden genug!
Wo das "flache Land" sein soll, ist mir nicht klar.
Hier kann man sehen, wo die hohen Berge in Thailand sind:
http://www.rastlos.com/thailand/berge/
Auf jedem Fall nicht im Sued-Osten. Vielleicht ist das ja das flache Land???  ::

----------


## isaanfan

> Verboetenerweise werden diese Tiere in den Bergen/Dschungel Suedthailands gefangen/gejagt. ......


Hallo Greenhorn (Nomen est omen?)!
Lach lieber nicht so, denn 



> Gürteltiere kommen ausschließlich auf dem *amerikanischen* Kontinent vor...


Und nichts anderes wollte ich sagen. Wenn man natürlich vor lauter Lachen Gürteltiere mit Schuppentieren verwechselt, sollte man erst mal mit Lachen aufhören, lesen, denken und dann vllt. schreiben.  ::   ::   ::  

In diesem Sinne: isaanfan

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Verboetenerweise werden diese Tiere in den Bergen/Dschungel Suedthailands gefangen/gejagt. ......
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Greenhorn (Nomen est omen?)!
> Lach lieber nicht so, denn 
> 
> ...


Recht hast du!
Haeste halt gleich etwas ueber die Verwechslung geschrieben, haettest du allen sehr viel Zeit gespart!



> Hallo Greenhorn (Nomen est omen?)!


*Das*, kannste dir wo hinschmieren!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Den fehler hab ja ich gemacht und guertel, statt schuppentier geschrieben.

Manis javanica = Oberflächlich betrachtet besteht gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit den südamerikanischen Gürteltieren. (Dasypodidae) Quelle

Gefangen haben es die thais in lamai/koh samui >  GoogleEarth > 9°28'19.03"N100° 3'28.29"E

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na, entstehen hier grad neue Freundschaften?  ::

----------


## isaanfan

> Haeste halt gleich etwas ueber die Verwechslung geschrieben, haettest du allen sehr viel Zeit gespart!


  ::    Inwiefern? Wieviel Zeit? Ich lese einen Satz in recht kurzer Zeit.  :cool: 


@Daniel Sun: Könnte sein. Frei nach dem Motto "Ich liebe Euch doch alle!"

isaanfan

----------


## wein4tler

Gürteltiere gibt es auch in Wien. Die haben aber eine andere Funktion, gell TigerWutz!  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Habe gerade einen der kleineren Warane mitten in der Stadt (Ranong) gesehen. Ein erschrockener Mopedfahrer ist ihm noch ueber die Schwanzspitze gefahren.
War "nur" 90 cm bis 1 Meter gross, was aber fuer die Region hier schon gross ist, da man da schon was in der Pfanne hat.

----------


## wein4tler

Das Schwanzstück des Leguans ist auch in Südamerika eine Delikatesse.
Denke, dass ist bei einem Waran nicht anders.

----------


## Didi-K

Im Januar im Lumpini-Park:

Der hier war wohl auf unsere Piknik-Tasche scharf. 


Er schlich um uns rum und kam bis auf ca. 2 m ran, ...


... aber so ganz schien er dem Frieden nicht zu trauen.

----------


## schiene

die kann man doch bestimmt dresieren/zämen und dann im Lumpinipark als Fotomotiv (natürlich nur gegen Geld)Vorführen.Wäre doch ne Geschäftsidee oder???

----------


## Daniel Sun

::

----------


## Didi-K

> die kann man doch bestimmt dresieren/zämen und dann im Lumpinipark als Fotomotiv (natürlich nur gegen Geld)Vorführen.Wäre doch ne Geschäftsidee oder???


Die machen nicht so viel her, da müssteste schon ´nen T-Rex auffahren, um Knete damit zu machen.   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Im Januar im Lumpini-Park:


Die hatte ich mir jetzt groesser vorgestellt. Diese Kaliber laufen hier auch rum.

Wenn die nicht groesser werden, wird da schon "gefiltert"

Ansonsten: Schoene Bilder

----------


## pit

Die kleineren Artgenossen (5 - 6 cm lang) habe ich vor und im Haus! Aber die fressen nur Moskitos. Kann also den elektrischen Tennisschläger beruhigt zur Seite legen und mein Steak darf auch für ne Weile unbeaufsichtigt bleiben!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Die kleineren Artgenossen (5 - 6 cm lang) habe ich vor und im Haus! Aber die fressen nur Moskitos. Kann also den elektrischen Tennisschläger beruhigt zur Seite legen und mein Steak darf auch für ne Weile unbeaufsichtigt bleiben!
> 
> Gruß Pit


Solltest dein (Waran-?)Steak gleich auf den elektrischen Tennisschlaeger legen, damit's die Mosis nicht klauen
 ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Die hatte ich mir jetzt groesser vorgestellt.


Der hier war so ca. 1 m lang bis zur Schwanzspitze; die sehen auf den Bildern nur kleiner aus.




> Diese Kaliber laufen hier auch rum.


In Deutschland auch, da heißen sie Eidechsen ...   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Die hatte ich mir jetzt groesser vorgestellt.
> 
> 
> Der hier war so ca. 1 m lang bis zur Schwanzspitze; die sehen auf den Bildern nur kleiner aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit "hier" hatte ich Thailand gemeint, siehe auch post #28

Zitat :Großes Lächeln: ie Maximallänge liegt bei über drei Meter; die meisten Bindenwarane bleiben jedoch deutlich kleiner.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bindenwaran

Da sie in BKK und auch hier (Suedthailand) nicht groesser werden, werden sie mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bejagt

----------

